# Hamlin Lake Trumpeter Swan Rescue-lots of pics



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

This happened this past summer. Our day began with plans to hike along the west side of Hamlin Lake. As we got near the Hamlin Lake dunes, we were excited to spot a trumpeter swan with a neck band swimming close to shore. We noticed a fishing bobber on his neck just above his orange collar.
The swan followed the shoreline until he encountered a man and his dog swimming by the dunes. The dog spooked the swan and he attempted to fly away. Just as he cleared the water and got into the air, he suddenly nose dived and crashed hard back into the water. He attempted to fly again and crashed again. It was clear that he was entangled in some line and it was preventing a smooth take off. By now he was a ways offshore and swam toward the cove where we first spotted him. Our hearts sank when we realized he couldnt fly but had enough strength to keep anyone from approaching him to help.

We had to hike back by the cove to return and our friends led the way. As they came down the path, they spotted the swan ahead walking down the trail. Note the bobber on his neck.









Roy pulled out his camera and started snapping pictures as his wife Robin noticed a long fishing line trailing from the swan. She rushed ahead to grab it. 









The swan headed into some wetlands near the trail and hunkered down when he realized he was caught. 

I was farther back on the trail and thought one of the kids might be hurt when I heard all the screaming. I started running to catch up and saw Robin with the line and everyone shouting weve caught the swan. I couldnt see him but I trailed the line into the cattails and found the swan doing his best to stay hidden. I grabbed his neck and leg expecting to get thrashed but the sawn remained fairly subdued. 









I got my arm around his body to hold his wings and brought him up to dry ground. 









We laid him down and my wife Dina wrapped some socks around his head and eyes to help settle him down as Robin and I worked to remove the line. 









He had a single hook securely buried into his wing. The line went around and neck and tangled there with the bobber. This formed a loop around his neck and the knot at the bobber kept it from strangling him. The line trailed back around his wing and then tangled around one of his legs. There was about 40 feet of line trailing behind him from there. The line was spectra braid fire line and none of us had a knife or a lighter to cut it. I got the hook out but we were stuck for a moment trying to figure out how we could get the loop around his neck undone. I tried biting through it without luck and then attempted to saw it with some car keys. I asked my wife to get her fingers under the loop to protect the swans neck and as I worked on it with the keys. I still couldnt cut it but we were able to stretch the loop open to about 4 inches in diameter. This was enough to get it over his head and we quickly got the rest untangled from him. 

We all had huge smiles on our faces and the few scratches and wet shoes I ended up with were well worth it. 









The swan headed for the lake and when he got to the waters edge, he spread his wings to stretch them out, tucked them back into place and then swam away. 


















I'll never know what caused the swan to get out of the lake and start walking down the trail, very odd behavior for a swan but he clearly needed some help. This was one of my strangest encounters with nature!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Great experience for your girls!! Good for you...!!

We have had similar experiences with mutes up here...

Personally, I wondered if there might be problems with the trumpeters re-introduced into such a populated area, as the mutes up here have run-ins with people all the time. 

I'm glad this one survived his experience with the fishing line. And that you were there, it couldn't have been helped by a more caring and knowledgeable person.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks Linda, the kids loved every minute of that day, both ours and our neighbors kids. 

Got this back on the band and collar numbers, that swan has been around for a few years:

This is a female Trumpeter Swan that was banded 06/26/2005 8 W of Free Soil, MI. She's been seen 3 times this year all near Ludington, MI. 


Thanks again! 
Rose DeComo 
Bird Banding Laboratory


----------

